# Reiner Download Server



## FreakyMice (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

kennt Ihr anbieter die einen Reinen Download Server zur verfügung stellen würden.
Also ohne alles d.h. ohne php, mysql, cgi, und sonstigen scripten.
Es wäre noch cool wenn der htaccess verarbeiten könnte.

Der server sollte nich zu teuer sein also so 20-45 €.
Und nich mit zu wenig Traffic Begrenzung.

Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber irgendwie finde ich nichts richtiges.
Die meisten haben einfach zu wenig Traffic.
Bin für alles offen.


Das wars schon  

MFG
Freaky


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

Gib bitte einmal konkrete Vorgaben für den Traffic an. Vielleicht können wir dir dann eher weiterhelfen.


----------



## FreakyMice (20. Februar 2004)

Also einen server unter 100 gb im monat brauch ich nich also damit sollte es anfangen. und dann halt noch für den angegebenen preis.

Ich habe traffic4all.com gesehen, also sowas nich.

Der server soll auch mehr als ein ausweich Server dienen.
Das heist wenn ich mit dem Traffic meines Servers nich mehr hinn komm das ich dann nach dahin die daten auslagern kann.


----------

